# work issues



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

hi all, this site has been such a help to me over the past years and feels a bit unreal to be back on ready to try again. Just got out 1st appointment tomorrow to start on FET, got 6 frozens ones so want to give it a go. Am not even back from maternity yet am due back in 2 weeks when the little one is nearly 1, they were so good to me the 1st time round with time off, I really want a brother or sister for Sophie but they won't be as good next time round and can't see them being too happy if I need time off again, all I can hope is appointments land when I am off work as only going back part time, I remember when another girl came back to work and got pregnant straight away there was so much moaning about it. My other half says I can't worry about work, but I can't help it, has anyone else had this worry and were work as understanding ?? xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I am due to go back to work in Oct - they dont know yet that I am pregnant. I dont think they will be too happy but considering my journey I could not give a hoot. 

My boss who is off on maternity leave is the only one who would cause a problem. 

Think about yourself, pretty your work mates would think the same?

Best of luck for your BFP! 

xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

They can't treat you any differently just cos it's a subsequent pg and, the way I look at it is that lots and lots have two lots of maternity leave and the only thing you have done differently is have them close together.

I negotiated part time hours when I returned to work knowing that I was pg again, though obviously I didn't tell them until it was all agreed. I went on maternity leave first time around in Feb '05 and between then and Sept '06 when I eventually left, I worked a total of approx 16 shifts.

I do think that you need to try and focus on the fact that if they can't be happy and accomodating of you, then why do they deserve it in return??

Chux xx


----------



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks girls xxx as usual coming on here has made me feel better and more confident, 

caz - its funny but I have followed your story on here !! so its nice you posted, I can't remember which thread I started reading your story on but have read your updates, so pleased you are pregnant again bet you are all so happy after the tough time you have had thanks for your advice your right am going to think about myself and my happiness xxx and thanks Chux also for yours your so right I have worked my socks off at work and now it is my time if they are not happy for me sod them !! thanks girls and take care xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Cecilia, looking forward to seeing your BFP announcment xx


----------

